# Möglichkeiten zur Maussimulation ohne die Winapi zu benutzen



## JavaNooby (5. Aug 2008)

Hi alle zusammen,

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage und zwar welche Möglichkeiten gibt es eine Maussimulation ohne die Winapi zu schreiben?
(Und wie groß der Aufwand entsprechend ist ^^)












Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen,

Gruß,
JavaNooby


----------



## SlaterB (5. Aug 2008)

Linux installieren, 
fertig,
















du kannst keinen Windows-Rechner einschalten, ohne Windows zu benutzen?


----------



## The_S (5. Aug 2008)

Schau dir mal die Klasse




























Robots an.


----------



## JavaNooby (5. Aug 2008)

Danke für die Antworten, aber ich brauchs dummerweise unter Windows .
Mein Problem ist, ich möchte n Programm schreiben dass mir alles beim Windows starte komplett einrichtet, das heißt alle Programme starten, überall automatisch einloggen wo es noch nicht geht usw.
Dummerweße gibt es ein Programm wo mir irgendwie die WinApi blockiert, d.H. wenn ich dieses Programm starte funktioniert mein Programm nicht mehr und hält einfach an.

Benutzt die Klasse Robot nicht die Winapi?
Falls dass der Fall sein sollte wäre es die Lösung ^^


----------



## The_S (6. Aug 2008)

kA was die benutzt. Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------

